
Ask HN: Is there an audio search technology that finds exact and similar audio? - bobosha
Audio fingerprinting algorithms such as Shazam are popular, but is there a content-based audio <i>search</i> tool available to find _similar_ audio clips or even parts of audio? Any COTS or OSS tools you are aware of?<p>Note: I&#x27;m not asking about audio metadata search. That is of course a fait accompli
======
mrlinx
[http://www.phash.org/](http://www.phash.org/)

[https://code.google.com/p/musicg/](https://code.google.com/p/musicg/)

[http://people.seerc.org/kourtesis/musicuri/](http://people.seerc.org/kourtesis/musicuri/)

------
phantom_oracle
I don't know what COTS is and this is not OSS, but:

[http://www.midomi.com/](http://www.midomi.com/)

You can sing something and it will _try_ to find it.

------
jpetersonmn
This reminds me of the app the guy was building in that show silicon valley.

